# .bat to login to telnet session



## thebert (May 21, 2006)

Hello, I am trying to write a batch file that when started, it first asks you for the routers ip address, then telnets into the router. I also need the script to enter the username and password. I have a few other threads on other sites with the same question, but so far I am un successful.
You should also know that I am not a pro with DOS.

Is this possible?

thanks for the help

thebert


----------

